# Coat color



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, I've seen several discussions regarding coat color and was just wondering, when does the adult coat color develop? Emily is chocolate and 14 weeks old and we are just starting to notice a white area developing on her back. When will we know her final colors?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's colours changed up untill about 8 months. When we got her she was a solid dark blond colour, now only her ears are dark blond with a stripe down her back the rest of her is blond ranging to almost white. She is now 11 months old.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I really had no idea their coat could change so much. I assume the quality of the fur changes too, as it does not stay as silky soft, like newborn baby hair changes as it grows in?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was really really really soft as a pup, I would say now she is really really soft...lol. her hair is still very soft.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok - really really soft is still soft enough for me! Lol. Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have any pics of Emily???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

as they get older most dogs will lighten up. gypsy was apricaut when we got herabd is now almost platenem blond. inca has had little white hairs since she was a puppy but is develpping a graying top not. om guessing when she is much older she will have a gray mullit on a black body. 

echo is also getting lighter but you only see is when she is cut realy short. her black bits look blacker when longer. 

deltas deep red will fade the older she gets.


i have found thaf the coat gets curliers as they get older. echo has almost always been very straight coated now she is much more curly on her body and legs. but her head is the same as it always was. 

with every hair cug their coat will change.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Some coats can also change colour (slightly) with the season! Another thing I love about cockapoos..

Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering when the adult coat came in too, so I'm glad you asked this.

Millie was very white and black, she's got darker, more grey and black. She's just 7 months old. Still very, very soft


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan really got much lighter this summer - his sides were full of blonde highlights, but they went when we had him clipped.
Before his clip:








After his clip:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh Helen, yes what a difference in colour. It will be interesting to see if he lightens up as his fur grows back.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie ... check out the thread "She's got a name ! " .... I wonder if Mable and Millie will change like that x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow Helen Dylan is such a gorgeous colour,was he solid choc when he was a pup? I love his eyes


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pixie said:


> Wow Helen Dylan is such a gorgeous colour,was he solid choc when he was a pup? I love his eyes


Thank you - you can see them now he's clipped!
He is chocolate and tan and has always had blonde bits on his face, chest, paws and bottom. They call it phantom markings. But he really seems to bleach in the sun - I thought he was getting lighter, but it disappeared when he was clipped.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh how exciting Pixie is choc and tan too! She has blonde/golden paws,underneath her tail,around her chin and around her face,so lovely to see she may get Dylans highlights too


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Do you have any pics of Emily???


Yes, I have many! In fact on my iPad photo book I have about 30 pics of her and only one of one of my three kids! I found the sticky about how to post but my computer skills are quite lacking! I need to get my husband to help me. I will do it soon


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pixie said:


> Oh how exciting Pixie is choc and tan too! She has blonde/golden paws,underneath her tail,around her chin and around her face,so lovely to see she may get Dylans highlights too


Have you posted any pics of pixie?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I loooove Dylan!!!!
Pushca has little grey hairs after her spaying but is getting a curlier face.She looks so poodle some days and spaniel on others... Her fur is very soft after starting on the NI and she gets a brown hue in winter well she did last year.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Have you posted any pics of pixie?


Not many! Hoping to today,have my dads camera so just need to find usb lead


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Oh I loooove Dylan!!!!
> Pushca has little grey hairs after her spaying but is getting a curlier face.She looks so poodle some days and spaniel on others... Her fur is very soft after starting on the NI and she gets a brown hue in winter well she did last year.


Sorry to sound completely ignorant but what is NI? I keep seeing it mentioned.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

www.naturalinstinct.com or do a forum search


----------

